# Please help!



## Picasso (May 2, 2021)

I started this and I am not able to finish it.
I have no experience at all, I just wanna do it.
It looks good on a photo, but doesn’t looks as good on canvas.
What I am doing wrong!..
Thanks!..


----------



## Bluesman (May 6, 2021)

Hi....I am only new to WMO myself , but I know how it feels to be in need of some advice....so keep in mind that I am not experienced in this medium.
A couple of points then..... the two distant trees dont seem to have trunks or a "base" of any kind , they seem to be floating ..................I dont understand the dripping effect on the trees, they would look fine the way you have rendered them without that effect..................... you have painted the foliage and the reflections very well indeed
It just needs more content on the right side....maybe a stronger tree showing a bold trunk 

Dont abandon it......just add to it as the advice comes in from more enlightened painters
Bestest
Bluesman


----------



## HAUSAMANN (Jan 11, 2020)

Picasso said:


> I started this and I am not able to finish it.
> I have no experience at all, I just wanna do it.
> It looks good on a photo, but doesn’t looks as good on canvas.
> What I am doing wrong!..
> ...


Perhaps it is finished. Perhaps you have found what you were looking for without you knowing it.


----------



## 3Eggs (Aug 15, 2021)

HAUSAMANN said:


> Perhaps it is finished. Perhaps you have found what you were looking for without you knowing it.


Leave the painting alone for a while. Look at it six months from now. Take lessons. Then attempt to finish it.


----------

